# selling a handgun (ppt) in CA



## Vector16 (Mar 15, 2012)

I sold a hangun to another person via gunshop (PPT) in California. How long am I required to hold the money in the case the buyer does not pass the background check, is it 10 days?


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Interesting question, I've not considered that before. The dealer conducting the transfer should be able to answer that.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

isn't the check done immeadatly and then the 10 day wait kicks in?
If so, you'll know right away.

AFS


----------

